# Hindi/Urdu: muqarrar मुक़र्रर



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I understand this word to mean 'again/repeatedly'. Would this be absolutely synonymous with 'phir se'?

*Eg. is forum mein kuch log mujhe muqarrar farmaate hain ki ye lafz Hindi naheen hain aur to mere savaalon mein bhii taqasiiren hain.* In this forum, some people repeatedly tell me that these words are not part of Hindi and so even my questions contain errors/mistakes.  

Would this be correct usage?

Thanks!


----------



## BP.

Voilà! The word is _mukarrar_, without the q.

Just a comment on your example: _taqSiir _(=_quSuur_) probably can't be used for errors in a sentence, but I do like your creativity. _khataa _or _ghalati _would suffice.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Voilà! The word is _mukarrar_, without the q.
> 
> Just a comment on your example: _taqSiir _(=_quSuur_) probably can't be used for errors in a sentence, but I do like your creativity. _khataa _or _ghalati _would suffice.



Think 'taqasiir' is more for 'crime' but some sources do state 'error/mistake' as possible meanings, so decided to try it...


----------



## Alfaaz

Just to add, there is also a word مُقَرَّر muqarrar: settled, fixed, established, confirmed, ratified, agreed upon; appointed, assigned; constituted; determined, defined; prescribed;


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Just to add, there is also a word مُقَرَّر muqarrar: settled, fixed, established, confirmed, ratified, agreed upon; appointed, assigned; constituted; determined, defined; prescribed;



So, in the context of 'fixed, confirmed, ratified', can I say 'yeh faislaa unse muqarrar kiyaa gayaa.' This decision was confirmed by them.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand this word to mean 'again/repeatedly'. Would this be absolutely synonymous with 'phir se'?
> 
> *Eg. is forum mein kuch log mujhe muqarrar farmaate hain ki ye lafz Hindi naheen hain aur to mere savaalon mein bhii taqasiiren hain.* In this forum, some people repeatedly tell me that these words are not part of Hindi and so even my questions contain errors/mistakes.
> 
> Would this be correct usage?
> 
> Thanks!



From this usage, I would like to confirm that 'mukarrar' would by itself mean 'repeatedly' so there no need to use 'mukarrar *se*'.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I found this context for more advanced usage:


baharaa huu.N mai.n to chaahiye duunaa ho iltifaat
sunataa nahii.n huu.N baat mukarrar kahe baGair
[Mirza Ghalib]

Can someone enlighten me on the complete meaning of this?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this context for more advanced usage:
> 
> 
> baharaa huu.N mai.n to chaahiye duunaa ho iltifaat
> sunataa nahii.n huu.N baat mukarrar kahe baGair
> [Mirza Ghalib]
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on the complete meaning of this?
> 
> Thanks!




I could but if only I knew which language this happens to be! For example I am having great difficulty in deciphering "baharaa" and "sunataa". Are you sure this is from Mirza Ghalib's work? May be he wrote in some other language that I am not aware of. By all accounts he was considered a poet of Urdu and Persian. I don't think this is either of the two languages. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand this word to mean 'again/repeatedly'. Would this be absolutely synonymous with 'phir se'?
> 
> *Eg. is forum mein kuch log mujhe muqarrar farmaate hain ki ye lafz Hindi naheen hain aur to mere savaalon mein bhii taqasiiren hain.* In this forum, some people repeatedly tell me that these words are not part of Hindi and so even my questions contain errors/mistakes.
> 
> Would this be correct usage?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> lafz_puchnevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this usage, I would like to confirm that 'mukarrar' would by itself mean 'repeatedly' so there no need to use 'mukarrar *se*'.
Click to expand...


Hi,

Your initial understanding of the word _muqarrar مکرر mukarrar_ was right - you may choose to translate it as a participle: ''repeated'' ''reiterated'' and adverbially as ''repeatedly'' ''again'' ''again and again'' ''once again'' ''second time''. 

Your example employs the word well. Your example states four truisms:
1. _kucchh log mukarrar farmaate haiN کچھ لوگ مکرر فرماتے ہیں_ - indeed, they do it over and over. There have been some who addressed this issue positively, giving a hint as to which language these words belong to. I would better say _کچھ لوگ بار بار فرماتے ہیں kuchh log baar baar farmaate haiN_.
2._ kih yih lafz hindii nahiiN haiN کہ یہ لفظ ہندی نہیں ہیں_ that these words are not Indic - again, you are right, these are mostly Arabic or Persian.
_3. aur mere savaaloN meN bhii GhalatiyaaN haiN اور میرے سوالوں میں بھی غلطیاں ہیں_ - this one is sadly enough also true and is connected with your reluctance to grasp which language you learn, through which your questions are most of the time wrongly formulated and addressed at wrong public. Faulty examples that is something different - they may always be corrected for your learning benefit.

I hope it helps.

PS No there is no need to add _se سے _ after _mukarrar مکرر_.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> I could but if only I knew which language this happens to be! For example I am having great difficulty in deciphering "baharaa" and "sunataa". Are you sure this is from Mirza Ghalib's work? May be he wrote in some other language that I am not aware of. By all accounts he was considered a poet of Urdu and Persian. I don't think this is either of the two languages. I could be wrong of course.



This seems to be of Urdu origins:

http://www.urdupoetry.com/lafz/lafz346.html


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> This seems to be of Urdu origins:
> 
> http://www.urdupoetry.com/lafz/lafz346.html



Thanks for the acknowledgement even though "seems" has a touch of doubt. I asked about "baharaa" and "sunataa".


----------



## abhatia

About "baharaa" and "sunataa"... These ARE Hindi/Urdu words. Here is the she'r once again.

baharaa huu.N mai.n to chaahiye duunaa ho iltifaat
sunataa nahii.n huu.N baat mukarrar kahe baGair
[Mirza Ghalib]

"baharaa" = बहरा = deaf
"sunataa" (nahii.n huu.n) = सुनता (नहीं हूँ) = do not hear


----------



## mundiya

abhatia said:


> About "baharaa" and "sunataa"... These ARE Hindi/Urdu words. Here is the she'r once again.
> 
> baharaa huu.N mai.n to chaahiye duunaa ho iltifaat
> sunataa nahii.n huu.N baat mukarrar kahe baGair
> [Mirza Ghalib]
> 
> "baharaa" = बहरा = deaf
> "sunataa" (nahii.n huu.n) = सुनता (नहीं हूँ) = do not hear



Yes, except the words are usually pronounced with schwa deletions: bahraa and suntaa.

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## abhatia

Whether बहरा is written in the Roman alphabet as "bahraa" or "baharaa" just depends on the transliteration rules that are adopted. In this case, I think that "a" = अ and "aa" = आ . So "baharaa" = बहरा, and  "bahraa" = बह्रा (the difference is that the ह is पूरा in the former, but आधा in the latter). Similarly, as per the transliteration rules adopted by whoever wrote the she'r in the Roman alphabet, "sunataa" = सुनता, and "suntaa" = सुन्ता .

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## mundiya

^ The spellings बह्रा and सुन्ता are not considered correct.  By schwa deletion, I mean deleting the short "a" sound in terminal positions or medially in words with more than one syllable.  Therefore, बहरा becomes bahraa, and सुनता becomes suntaa.  Granted, everyone doesn't delete the short "a" sound, and there is a chance you may not.  You can read about the schwa deletion phenomenon here.


----------



## Dib

mundiya, you are right, but you are confusing two things. abhatia said:



abhatia said:


> Whether बहरा is written in the Roman alphabet as "bahraa" or "baharaa" just depends on the transliteration rules that are adopted. In this case, I think that "a" = अ and "aa" = आ . So "baharaa" = बहरा, and  "bahraa" = बह्रा (the difference is that the ह is पूरा in the former, but आधा in the latter). Similarly, as per the transliteration rules adopted by whoever wrote the she'r in the Roman alphabet, "sunataa" = सुनता, and "suntaa" = सुन्ता .



And s/he is perfectly right as far as transliteration of Hindi spelling is concerned. What you are talking about is transcription of the Hindi speech. Hindi spelling and speech are very close to each other, but they do not match 100%. This is one of those cases, and hence the discrepancy. Since this forum has no clear-cut rule about preference between transliteration and transcription (I prefer the second, as do you apparently; but others prefer the first, e.g. Qureshpor), I guess we just have to live with it.


----------

